
Researchers at Johns Hopkins solve puzzle of how we learn - Oatseller
http://hub.jhu.edu/2015/10/26/researchers-discover-mechanics-of-learning
======
brad0
Can't wait to see how this will be applied to general AI.

~~~
_0ffh
Eligibility traces? Had those in Reinforcement Learning for at least 20
years...

See chapter 7 of The Book:

[https://webdocs.cs.ualberta.ca/~sutton/book/the-
book.html](https://webdocs.cs.ualberta.ca/~sutton/book/the-book.html)

